# Instacart No hours



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

signed up for instacart, received my card etc. Now I find no hours in the schedule, I check it on Sunday and still nothing. Starting to sound like its worth just uninstalling.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

NoDay said:


> signed up for instacart, received my card etc. Now I find no hours in the schedule, I check it on Sunday and still nothing. Starting to sound like its worth just uninstalling.


Is iT new to your area? They just started it near me. It is slow getting things like this off the ground as people learn they exist...


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

I don't know really. I know door dash is kicking off this week but for instacart, at least a month i think


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

NoDay said:


> I don't know really. I know door dash is kicking off this week but for instacart, at least a month i think


Instacart was worth it when they had guaranteed hourly. But since they got rid of it imo it's just a waste of time unless you're in a market where you can get at least one large order per hour or two to three smaller runs. Otherwise you have 8 hour days of just sitting in the parking lot to look forward to....


----------

